# On a lighter note: Walking Dead



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Walking Dead was AWESOME!
So glad it's back.
So awesome.
So glad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

Yesssss! Our TiVo of it ran out before the ending... I am crying.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You can do it again at midnight, right??


----------



## 36376 (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome start to the season! Carol rocks!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Woohoo! It did not disappoint! Carol is my new hero


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

AWESOME! Conan had it right on the Talking Dead. I so wanted to go through the TV and help kill the Terminus cannibals! I knew Carol would be the one to save them though, she is too savy to walk into a trap like that! She is one tough broad!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

I've always liked Carol! She is one tough cookie. And to see her and Daryl together, was darling!
I'll catch the final couple minutes on the web tomorrow...


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I loved it too! I was shrieking during the part when the cannibals were getting ready to kill them. And I'm so glad we didn't "lose" any of our well loved characters. Go, Carol!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I MISSED IT !!!!! 

Dang dang dang. The only tv show I've cared about in years and I completely miss the first show of the new season! I'm quite upset about this.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You can watch it on AMC.com today!
No worries.

And if that fails, you can watch it next Sunday before episode 2 of the new season.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

It was the best episode by far! I totally bawled when Rick and Carl saw Judith and when Carol and Darryl reunited. Now, go find Beth!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I knew when I saw the Grill , What Terminus was all about...

They had to work that in Eventually.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm happy for you all that you enjoy a show with a bunch of walking dead people, seriously, I am happy for you.

I am not someone that can watch that stuff. I see those mangled deformed people and I have to change the channel. God only knows what my dreams/nightmares would be if I watched that stuff. 

I don't watch dead bodies, I don't watch whatever that show was about the addict, I don't like watching tanks blowing things up and I don't care much for people gunning each other down. I don't play kill'em and shoot'em up video games. I guess I'm odd. 

Enjoy the show.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

To each his own Feather. No one is forcing you to read or comment on this. For many of us, its the best entertainment we have had in a while, and we really enjoy it.

I LOVED the episode! So funny reading your responses, because thats exactly how I felt too! Carol was awesome! That was quite a plan she saw through. Im dying to watch it again. It seems I always miss stuff...

can anyone say what their thoughts are about Beth? And how about Morgan? I hope he hooks up with them, but they are getting a bit character heavy. I see someone dying soon.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

> To each his own Feather. No one is forcing you to read or comment on this. For many of us, its the best entertainment we have had in a while, and we really enjoy it.


For some reason, you think I was forced to read or comment on this. I wasn't, I was just sharing a point of view, one opinion. Take it or leave it and recognize that I said, "enjoy the show". Why take issue with me? You can enjoy it and I don't, that's all.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Gotta admit, I got misty when Daryl ran to Carol. :gaptooth:

It seems silly, but I love that show. And yes, gotta find where Beth is.. ????


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

One of the producers last night on Talking Dead said Beth was in a place where she was not happy and did not want to be. So, I take that to mean that at least she is still alive. Guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

well i feel better knowing that i wasn't the only one with some teary eye's when Daryl ran to Carol


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

Only way it could have been better was if Daryl had kissed Carol!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

JillyG said:


> Only way it could have been better was if Daryl had kissed Carol!


She still had some of the zombie gore on her! Blech! 
(it would have been awesome)


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

The show was awesome, Carol was awesome. But I can do without having to watch anyone kiss Darryl. He gags me. I don't understand how so many people think he is hot. 

I truly thought we would be at Terminus all season. I was not expecting such a quick wrap up and now I have no idea where they are going next.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

paradox said:


> The show was awesome, Carol was awesome. But I can do without having to watch anyone kiss Darryl. He gags me. I don't understand how so many people think he is hot.
> 
> I truly thought we would be at Terminus all season. I was not expecting such a quick wrap up and now I have no idea where they are going next.


LOL! I think it's not that he's hot, in the sense we usually think of.. it's that he's lovable and a hero.. like a guy you think on glance is not that attractive, but the more you get to know him, you find he is very attractive. That's the best kind, right?

I'm glad Terminus is a smoke stack. What a nightmare of a place!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

They can just leave Beth wherever she is.
Ugh.
I want to ring her neck constantly. She is so whiny and would never have survived.
The people would have fed her to the zombies.

And Darryl..it's not that he is handsome, it's the dedication and single mindness without the need for accolades.
The thing with Carol? It is that no one ever has needed him, trusted him, had faith in him or believed in him. He grew up with What'shisname.. the evil, evil brother.
And that Carol had her abusive husband to deal with...


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Holy cow that was intense.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

This is how weird I am...I've been having issues with my depression coming back and I was actually happy for 2 whole hours, during WD and then the Talking Dead. Seeing violence made me happy...um, think I have some other issues....


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't think it's the violence, dear.
It's being with characters that you have been with for 4 years and seeing them survive etc...triumph et al. 
And I was just ecstatic for that hour.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

My memory is so bad - I couldn't recall who the first three were that got their heads bashed in. And I forgot Carol had been banished. I wouldn't have hugged the sheriff, I'd slug him in the face first.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The first 3 were strangers, not part of the group, so no worries there.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

chickenista said:


> The first 3 were strangers, not part of the group, so no worries there.


Actually, the very first guy to get whacked was Hippie Sam from the episode where Rick banished Carol. I wouldn't have known that had I not watched the Talking Dead show afterwards. Lots of good stuff on that show, too!


----------



## ImbriD (Aug 23, 2010)

For those re-watching don't forget to watch past the credits - an old friend shows up.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> I wouldn't have hugged the sheriff, I'd slug him in the face first.


She understood why he made her go. He didn't want to, but did so because he knew what would happen if the group found out what she did. I couldn't stand her last season, but she has now redeemed herself.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Wendy said:


> She understood why he made her go. He didn't want to, but did so because he knew what would happen if the group found out what she did. I couldn't stand her last season, but she has now redeemed herself.


I liked her last year. I thought that she made some hard decisions. I don't think anybody else would've been able to put the lil girl down ( look at the flowers ) she was just going to get more people killed.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Wendy said:


> She understood why he made her go. He didn't want to, but did so because he knew what would happen if the group found out what she did. I couldn't stand her last season, but she has now redeemed herself.



She did what had to be done. IMO- she didn't need to be redeemed. She did what he didn't have the testicular fortitude to do, and he dumps her out because of it. Maybe a few days in a train car then almost being food for surviving humans will toughen him up a bit for the next few episodes.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've seen a bunch of freaky deaky in my life, real world and on video.... but the slaughterhouse scene is something otherworldly.... they pulled no punches.... (that is an unintentional bad pun)...

I had the believability moment, with the 'fireworks'.... till I remembered I was 'believing' there were zombies.... Similar to a movie with aliens landing attacking the earth, and the only problems one has is the Hero doesn't have to reload, and shoot hundreds of rounds,..... can believe the aliens, but not a revolver shooting 40 times....


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> I'm happy for you all that you enjoy a show with a bunch of walking dead people, seriously, I am happy for you.
> 
> I am not someone that can watch that stuff. I see those mangled deformed people and I have to change the channel. God only knows what my dreams/nightmares would be if I watched that stuff.
> 
> ...



I love the show but I'm not ashamed to say I look away when there are zombie closeups . I hate gore and most horror movies. I just find this TV program compelling because of the fight for survival.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't find Darryl attractive, but do think he and Carol are made for each other so that makes him AWESOME in my book cause I just love Carol. I was grinning like a nutcase when he ran to her and hugged her.

I also couldn't care less what's happened to Beth, waste of screen time imho. And I've heard talk of a spin off coming tracking other survivors....when Morgan popped up at the end my first thought was that he will be part of the spin off series....but who knows?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Well, Carol didn't need to kill the 2 with the flu. She had no idea how bad it was going to be or if they would even die. Afterall, Glenn didn't die from it. She made a decision that should have been made by more than just her. Why should she decide who lives & who dies?
I agree that the young girl was a loose cannon. I also agree that Beth is useless. It wouldn't hurt my feelings if she didn't come back.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

The previous show with the two little girls really got me. That they would even GO THERE was really something. 

I've often wondered about real life preppers . In all this preparing how ready is everyone for grief, loss. In the case of the little girls serious mental breakdown. One thing about The Walking Dead you keep getting hit with sudden loss.

Yeah Carol made a mistake. But that is what it was, I think anyway.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the brutal honesty of Walking Dead. My Dad hates anything fantasy - but he doesn't mind walking dead. He thinks of it as such: even tho the possibility of zombies are not real, hunger in a post event situation is. Hungry people are just as deadly as zombies, people who have something worth fighting for are worse. 

I have seen a trend with the main characters that seems to ring very true. Each of them has gotten "lost" in their heads. Their survival has caused them to do some things that require someone else to pull them back to humanity. I think the characters like Hershal, Judith, Beth, and Dale were the only thing stopping this group from becoming just like those at Terminus. Rick has most often been the one who needed pulling back, but I think Rick is evolving into a Dale / Hershal character and will pull Carol back to her humanity. 

Beth and Judith remind the group that there is innocence left in the world, and it is valuable and needs to be protected. The guy in the shack from terminus said the obvious with his comments about sinking the ship to save the anchor, but we have to remember our humanity in rough times. What good is surviving if there is no one to take over when you are gone?

Daryl is one of my favorite characters. His entire life has been about survival. It is nice to see him grow emotionally and heal from the hurts of his life before.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I certainly dont watch the show for the zombies. They are just more of the backdrop to the whole story. 

Lillith, I think you are spot on.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Merl did too! 

Came close close as well!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Best episode so far IMHO-
cried when Daryl ran to Carol- and is she not THE single most stylish person in the ZA?
I can't wait to rewatch again next Sunday! before the second episode- 
I heard that this season will be mostly happening in DC- they are headed there-


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

OK, its the Zombie Apocalypse and you get to choose any 5 currently living or currently dead characters from the Walking Dead to be your 'team'. Who do you pick?
ME: Darryl, Carol, Michonne, Abraham, Shane


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

I like your list except for Shane. The guy did not have the decency to shoot Otis in the head, he's just not good enough. I'd have to say Rick instead


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Darryl, Michonne, Hershel, Carol and Maggie (or maybe Glenn). Rick annoys me, I dislike Carl, Andrea needed a beating, and most of the others are just *meh*. I liked Dale for his understanding of human nature, but he was too pacifist to survive.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Daryl /Carol/ Michonne/ Hershel/ T Dog...


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

trulytricia said:


> I like your list except for Shane. The guy did not have the decency to shoot Otis in the head, he's just not good enough. I'd have to say Rick instead


He did that so the zombies stayed on him, had he shot him dead then he would still be getting pursued.

Otis was the proverbial "Sacrificial Lamb". 

But I did not like Shane either for so many other reasons.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I have to wonder why after meeting Michonne why everyone has not adopted a sword as part of their personnel protection.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Daryl, Carol (because if you take one, you have to take the other) Rick and....
OH! (if I can bring them back from the dead, I should be able to do this too)
First episode Glen!
You know.. back when he was leading Rick out of the tank etc.. the great strategist Glen. Pre-Maggie Glen. Before they watered down the character Glen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

I think Michonne's skills make her weapon effective - I don't know everyone else could wield it effectively!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

Mine would have to be: Daryl /Carol/ Michonne/ Hershel/ Maggie


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

The title of the thread cracks me up. Funny how a "lighter note" is currently watching three bound men get bashed in the head and their throats slashed while a baby is being held by the head, one motion from having her neck snapped. 

I had some pretty crappy zombie nightmares last night. I don't usually have bad dreams but I woke this morning with a knot in my throat.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

chickenista said:


> Daryl, Carol (because if you take one, you have to take the other) Rick and....
> OH! (if I can bring them back from the dead, I should be able to do this too)
> First episode Glen!
> You know.. back when he was leading Rick out of the tank etc.. the great strategist Glen. Pre-Maggie Glen. Before they watered down the character Glen.


you know i hadn't thought about it- but Glenn is watered down- good point- and good observation! I loved his personality in that first season!


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

I didn't care much for Rick for a while, but he's coming around. He can do what needs to be done now. He bit a man's jugular vein out in the blink of an eye! It would have to be Daryl, Carol, Rick, Maggie & I think Carl has a lot of potential.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I never did understand the hate for Carl.. I mean I have a 10 yr old and the amount of pressure the Carl had on him with a psycho mother... the poor kid barely stood a chance...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

'Where's Carl?!"
That started it.
Though it wasn't his fault as much as he was the victim of bad parenting.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

You lost me Chickenista ?

But todays going to be long and tomorrow longer, I was able to put it out of my mind most of the week, but the closer we get the more I can't...

I also did a bad thing and watched the sneek peek over at the amc website...

Just made the anticipation worse. 

May end up rewatching the premier to take off the edge. 

They have it up for anyone that did not know.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The first 2 or 3 seasons the constant question was, 'Where's Carl?"
He would never stay in the house or anywhere else he was supposed to be.
It seems that half of every episode was spent chasing down Carl.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

chickenista said:


> The first 2 or 3 seasons the constant question was, 'Where's Carl?"
> He would never stay in the house or anywhere else he was supposed to be.
> It seems that half of every episode was spent chasing down Carl.


He has still managed to save Rick a few times! He will be useful as he grows.


ETA- None of these characters would want me in their group! I would be the first to be eaten by zombies.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

My pick 5 group
First episode Glen - for his foraging skills.
Hershal- for his medical skills.
Dale - to fix my trucks
Daryl - He would help feed/defend the group.
Morgan Jones - amazing fortification abilities with little resources and help - and it looks like he got his inner demons cleared up.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm also glad to see I wasn't the only one choked up over the Carol/Darryl reunion 
And I am so glad they are out of Terminus in the 1st episode....that place stirred such anger in me to be fictional! Same with that friggin governor....I hated him with a passion and could barely even watch the show when he came back. Mind you, I forced myself through it lol! But he made me so angry just looking at him!

Anyways, my 5 would be: Daryl, Michone, Carol, Herschel, and Rick. But Morgan is a close 6th, he's a strong character. Carl drove me nuts too many times, even though he did save Rick. Just stay in the house, Carl!!!


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

My five Daryl, Michone, Carol, Herschel, and Rick. Carl is so close to being on the list but he is a lil psycho. Not too much longer now and it'll be on. Can someone please tell where Carl got the silencer? I keep missing that part somehow.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I was going to watch it tonight but I can't. After the gore of last weeks episode I do believe I may have to check out. One nightmare about babies and zombies this week was enough. 

And I really was looking forward to this season like the ones prior. I just don't have the mental constituon these days.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Not too many zombies so far
I don't trust the preacher either 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I read alot about the preacher- not to be trusted!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We've got it on the DVR.
The boy child is headed to bed and we will snuggle in to watch soon.

I read a piece today that was kinda funny, but with a dire last few sentences.
It was about how many of the cast and crew have ended up vegetarian.
The lunch guys were putting out meat with the meals, but no one was touching it.
So now they just serve veggies.
And Norman Reedus was one of the ones that have gone vegetarian.
Day upon day and take after take of watching the zombies tear into gross stuff has just put him off his feed.
He said he was really bummed about it too. 

And then.. and then...
they were talking about how some of the coming episodes were going to be 'devastating'.
Oh NO!!
Who is gonna die.
It's gonna be bad is the cast said devastating.
Yikes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

I caught and taped the last five minutes of last week, since Hubster is OOT ATM... And have it paused so I can catch it all this time! LOL!

Ready? SET! GOOOOOOOO...


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Becka03 said:


> I read alot about the preacher- not to be trusted!



Where did you read this? I've never been in to comics but would mind reading a book.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG...did you see what happened in the last 10 minutes of the show! I was struck dumb for a minute...reminded me of a scene in "Hannibal"


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

Again, my recording cut me short... I about screamed! I deleted and re-created my timer for the recording! It's so frustrating!


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

TraciInTexas said:


> Again, my recording cut me short... I about screamed! I deleted and re-created my timer for the recording! It's so frustrating!


Ours cuts it off every single time. Now we record the Talking dead directly after so we always have the last few minutes on that. It also cuts off the last few of talking dead, but that doesn't upset me near as much


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

If you visit the AMC website, down in the comments is a bit of a spoiler about last nights episode... Bobs been bit and knows it, the termites grab him and make a meal out of his leg. He wasn't about to cry but laugh cause he knows they ate tainted meat.

I did not get the gist of the convo though about how it was poetic that it was bob, unless it was a play on the bob a q joke?

I must of missed something?

On another note, I got the GF caught up on "the 100" for those that have voiced a disinterest in the gore of walking dead, its a good show as well, and survival oriented in plot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

I saw him break down crying, and wasn't sure if it was relief, joy, or what... And then he got bonked. End of recording! I thought he was limping, and I wondered about if he got bit in the water... Guess that explains that! Termites... Ahhhhhhh!

I may queue up Talking just to make sure I don't miss the end next week. I can always delete the recording if I don't need it. LOL! Great idea!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I told my hubby that Bob must have been bitten because he seemed distracted. And the tears in the cemetery - it all made sense. And yes, Termites! I hope they all die a gruesome death....

I'm almost afraid to get attached to any of the characters because I about had a stroke when Hershel was killed.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Except that everyone is already infected all the time.
It is a virus (?) that is in everyone, which is why, even if they died of the flu, they turned.

And I found that scene disturbing.
How weird/awful to be talking to someone and watching them eat a piece of you?!
Ack!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

MOSSYNUT said:


> Where did you read this? I've never been in to comics but would mind reading a book.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


I read it on spoiler stuff over the summer- not an actual book- sorry- should have been more clear


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

In the comics- they are hunted in the woods buy the Terminus types- and one of them- I forget who- a major character- is bit and then caught by the cannibals- and he laughs when they eat him
I think it is a follow of that


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

chickenista said:


> Except that everyone is already infected all the time.
> It is a virus (?) that is in everyone, which is why, even if they died of the flu, they turned.
> 
> And I found that scene disturbing.
> ...



Yes but if your infected already , why die once bit? 

I know TV!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Random thoughts ... 
did the termites cut off and eat the same leg he was bitten on? 
Would cooking the leg kill off whatever is in a bite that is not the virus that kills? - if everyone is infected, it is not the virus that causes death, just what causes them to turn; so there is something else in a bite and scratch that causes death. 
If he does not turn now (we already know about amputation working) and the meat does not affect the termites ... should you try to cauterize the bite instead of amputating?
I suggest if we test this theory - that we volunteer one of the termites. 

So much for the group not splitting up ... Daryl and Carol are off chasing the car that took Beth, and the others have no idea!
For once Carl stayed where he was supposed to, and made good use of his time gathering intel. 
And does Rick seem a little more paranoid than usual? I can't decide if it is his "spidey senses" or the beginnings of a mental issue.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

My SIL made a good point... last night she said Carl is where Rick was 2 seasons ago... looking for the good and had hope


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Who thinks Eugene's plan for a cure is a bunch of hooey??!!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Cindy in NY said:


> Who thinks Eugene's plan for a cure is a bunch of hooey??!!


COMIC BOOK SPOILER BELOW.......











according to my kids..... in the comics, you hit the nail on the head


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't think he looks or sounds like a scientist. I can spot ******* a mile away:gaptooth:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah.. Eugene is full of it.
Completely.
But! Not an idiot. Look how pampered and well taken care of he is.. brilliant strategy.
Unless people get annoyed and kill you.

And I never believed him.
I actually knew someone who was equally full of it and the lies and grandiose yarns sound the same.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

> and one of them- I forget who- a major character- is bit and then caught by the cannibals


I'm pretty sure in reading through an account of the comic plot, about at this stage Rick kills several human cannibals munching on haunch of *Glenn* around a campfire. However, in the comics, Rick had one of his hands lopped off by the gov'nr so there's nothing set in stone about the TV show following the original plot lines, Daryl not even existing in the comics at all, etc. Perhaps Bob is already set as a substitute for Glenn in that scenario.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

it seems like they loosely follow the comics...substituting one character for another. There is no Daryl in the comic, and I might be mistaken, but I think Dale was eaten by cannibals, and died much later than in the show. They included the Abraham's people, so I think that is a storyline they will follow (going to DC...)we shall see


----------

